# DJI Phantom Pilots



## Troy210 (Nov 27, 2015)

Hi all, 

I have seached every noon and cranny of this site looking for anything to do with the DJI Phantom, and have found nothing! Yes I know this is a computer forum, but still! Share your videos, pictures, your drone set up, anything! 

Let's fly!


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Nov 27, 2015)

All I can say is...I need one!


----------



## Troy210 (Nov 27, 2015)

Which one? I fly the DJI 2 at work, but really want the one with the 4K camera strapped to it's belly!


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Nov 27, 2015)

llllllllllll said:


> Which one? I fly the DJI 2 at work, but really want the one with the 4K camera strapped to it's belly!


Any! One to use with my GoPro (which shoots in 4K). No way can I afford one at the moment though...


----------



## Troy210 (Nov 27, 2015)

I saw one on sale today for $500 on slickdeals.com I believe.


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Nov 27, 2015)

I'm broke mate, I'm a student!...For now.


----------

